# Zoo Pictures



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I went to the Phoenix Zoo today and posted the pictures up on the web. There is over 200 pictures so that is why I didn't just post them here.

Phoenix Zoo Pictures


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd like to see them. can you check the link?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

http://www.apple.com/dotmac/
bad linky. :dunno:


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm guessing you used iPhoto.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Everyone, get yourself a flickr account and stay away from the apple stuff.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> Everyone, get yourself a flickr account


You keep saying that, and I couldn't disagree more.

I have a flickr and a smugmug account. I think flickr sucks for sharing with casual viewers of your photos. It's non-intuitive and it takes newbies time to figure out it's quirky navigation through your photostream, collections and sets. I like it because it's great for sharing and organizing your pics amongst other flickr folks and finding groups of people who have common interests and finding different approaches towards photography.

Sites like pbase or smugmug are much better then flickr for sharing IMO.

Alex


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

my bad guys....I didn't insert my account at the end of the web address. Here you go:

gallery.mac.com/chicagofan00


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

dadtorbn said:


> I'm guessing you used iPhoto.


I did. I love the quick and easy way of uploading the photos to the web gallery! Now if only I could type the right link into the forum here....


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Kinda hard to scroll through them. Why don't you imbed a few of your favorites here?

Alex


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

BahnBaum said:


> Kinda hard to scroll through them. Why don't you imbed a few of your favorites here?
> 
> Alex


I can do that possibly tomorrow or over the weekend. I know there are a lot of pictures there, but I just threw up every single one for the main reason that I friend of mine wanted to see them all. I can also get rid of some of them on the web gallery.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> Kinda hard to scroll through them. Why don't you imbed a few of your favorites here?
> 
> Alex


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> I think flickr sucks for sharing with casual viewers of your photos. It's non-intuitive and it takes newbies time to figure out it's quirky navigation through your photostream, collections and sets.
> 
> Alex


I agree, I wish someone there would figure it out - Flickr has more options scattered over more places than any software I've ever used.

It's primarily for photo nuts to meet and share.

Through Flickr, I've joined a local group which meets a couple of times a month to shoot together and then also meets up at a local art gallery for discussions and technical stuff.

Pretty cool.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> You keep saying that, and I couldn't disagree more.
> 
> I have a flickr and a smugmug account. I think flickr sucks for sharing with casual viewers of your photos. It's non-intuitive and it takes newbies time to figure out it's quirky navigation through your photostream, collections and sets. I like it because it's great for sharing and organizing your pics amongst other flickr folks and finding groups of people who have common interests and finding different approaches towards photography.
> 
> ...


I disagree. It is friendly to public viewers as well. Just click my like and you see all the pictures, right there. Scroll to all the pages at the bottom. Click on any of themthem and you get a larger view. You can select the size you want at the top, public can download (almost full size if owner gives that right), pics are sorted in "sets". Click the set and you get all the thumbnails in that set. There is a "slideshow" icon in the upper right. I don't know for sure, but I bet flickr has the most members of any photo host websites. I don't even use the other photo sites anymore. Even a dummy can figure it out in no time.  All the water polo families go to this site...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wasserball4 Now, tell me what is so difficult about it.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

BahnBaum said:


> Kinda hard to scroll through them. Why don't you imbed a few of your favorites here?
> 
> Alex


Here are a couple of my favs so far:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wasserball4 Now, tell me what is so difficult about it.


There are simple things I can't do with flickr. For instance, I'd like to browse from start to finish, through large sized pictures on my larger monitor at home. Flickr doesn't allow me to do it without going back to the original thumbnail page, select the picture and then select a different size. Silly. And no, I'm not interested in viewing a slide show.

And again, the photostream concept is counter intuitive.

Anyway, glad you like it. I'll stick to smugmug for sharing with my non-photo enthusiasts and limit flickr to sharing and learning from others who have similar interests.

Alex


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> There are simple things I can't do with flickr. For instance, I'd like to browse from start to finish, through large sized pictures on my larger monitor at home. Flickr doesn't allow me to do it without going back to the original thumbnail page, select the picture and then select a different size. Silly. And no, I'm not interested in viewing a slide show.
> 
> And again, the photostream concept is counter intuitive.
> 
> ...


It's OK to have different ideas of how/who to share. How ever you feel comfortable is just fine. You did post some 4th of July pics in a thread from your flickr account?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> It's OK to have different ideas of how/who to share. How ever you feel comfortable is just fine. You did post some 4th of July pics in a thread from your flickr account?


Nope, those were from my smugmug account. Sorry!

Alex


----------

